

An Unexpected Ass Kicking - roshangry
http://joelrunyon.com/two3/an-unexpected-ass-kicking/

======
davewicket
Please stop posting this story to Hacker News.

~~~
ColinWright
That's not entirely fair - this is the first time this user posted this story.

Anyway, the largest discussion is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4342790>

There are others.

